# Share your bunnies!



## Faizah

Heres my bunny, and share yours too!
I am a fairly new bunny owner and I have to say I am absolutely in love with her. 
Her name is Lyla, and she's beautiful as you guys can see. I love to just sit and watch her run around and play, she's honestly the cutest :$


----------



## Hermelin

She’s really cute, I love the color on her fur. It’s she a mini Rex or a normal Rex rabbit. 

Here’s my babies: 
Odin



Toste



Lilja


----------



## A & B

Those buns are so adorable! Here is mine, an almost one year old Holland Lop!


----------



## Joanne Armstrong

Stevie my gorgeous girl

One of Stevie and Chesters litter.
Cookie monster in his usual place.
Cookie monster (grey) and Rasmus
Cookie monster and Snuffy
Biscuits and Dodger (went to sleep) almost 14 years ago now 
Chester, my main buck and father to all our kits


----------



## Zoëbaker




----------



## flemish giant

First up is Petey and Polly. Polly is sadly not with us anymore but they were a great pair.





This is Furguson who will hopefully bond to Furgie when I get her. He was very photogenic as a baby.









And last but not least, here is Furgie. I’m picking her up Sunday to bond with Furguson. Maybe I’ll even try a trio with Petey. I’m sure he misses having a friend.


----------



## B0nb0n

Faizah said:


> Heres my bunny, and share yours too!
> I am a fairly new bunny owner and I have to say I am absolutely in love with her.
> Her name is Lyla, and she's beautiful as you guys can see. I love to just sit and watch her run around and play, she's honestly the cutest :$
> View attachment 39777
> View attachment 39776





Faizah said:


> Heres my bunny, and share yours too!
> I am a fairly new bunny owner and I have to say I am absolutely in love with her.
> Her name is Lyla, and she's beautiful as you guys can see. I love to just sit and watch her run around and play, she's honestly the cutest :$
> View attachment 39777
> View attachment 39776


This are our almost 2 years old does Nethies Bobon (Lynx) and Momo (blue otter).
They are 
View media item 9665


----------



## Love.Bunny.Marinette

This is Marinette, my 3 month old lionhead. She is my ESA. If you look close you might be able to tell her right eye is blue and her left eye is brown. [emoji7] I love this Bunny so much!!!


----------



## MaryV

This is my Angora Sophie who is 6 years old. She’ll be 7 in August


----------



## Imbrium

Aww, she's just a few months younger than our Nala and super freaking cute!!


----------



## MaryV

Imbrium said:


> Aww, she's just a few months younger than our Nala and super freaking cute!!


Thank you! I think she’s super freaking cute too


----------



## Chelseymay1995

Sted Bunny, Shes a Flemish Giant rabbit


----------



## Butterscotch

My bunnies! Grey Goose and Butterscotch Schnapps, both Netherland Dwarf bunnies. (Now separated until after spay/neutering and re-bonding.....fingers crossed!!)


----------



## Imbrium

OMFG, I've never seen a rabbit the color of Butterscotch before, that's freaking gorgeous!


----------



## Lukaku&Onana

This is my eight month old Onana, a beautiful black Havana-mix
T


----------



## Lukaku&Onana

And this is my beautiful Yeti Lukaku, also eight months old.
They are both with us since three months and I have fallen in love with them more than I could ever imagine. They are both to be neutered today and I am dying with fear. Please do think of us.


----------



## Aggeliki

Aww how cute and rare she is!!
This is Leo he is 4-5 months old, I am a new bunny owner too


----------



## Butterscotch

Imbrium said:


> OMFG, I've never seen a rabbit the color of Butterscotch before, that's freaking gorgeous!


She says thank you! She's a fawn/lilac harlequin but it's really hard to see the lilac harlequin. She looks completely fawn colored to me. I think she's gorgeous too!


----------



## Butterscotch

Just one more...it's too late to edit my last post and add this pic but this one shows her color really well.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

My bun Harvey. She’s a Flemish Giant and four and a half years old.


----------



## Bunny_Mommy

OMG all the cuteness killed me...these bunnies in this thread are too cute to be real❤❤ Butterscotch is so darn cute, wow...

Here are my babies 

Oreo the diva



Storm/Big Bunny



Gary



Baby (Storm and Gary's daughter)



And Panda (Oreo and Bucky's son*)!



*rehomed Bucky because he was constantly bullied and very lonely


----------



## BunRabit

I have 3! This is Snoball (he is about 11 years old) and Flapjack (he was about 2 years old) who is sadly not with us anymore.



And then this is Oreo and Spot who have been bonded since birth and they are about 4 or 5 years old.


----------



## Bunny_Mommy

BunRabit said:


> I have 3! This is Snoball (he is about 11 years old) and Flapjack (he was about 2 years old) who is sadly not with us anymore.
> View attachment 41941
> View attachment 41942
> 
> And then this is Oreo and Spot who have been bonded since birth and they are about 4 or 5 years old.
> View attachment 41943
> 
> View attachment 41944
> View attachment 41945


OMG Oreo is such a cute, chunky baby❤❤ They are so cute


----------



## Leanne1990

I've just been approved by the RSPCA and I get to collect this beautiful white Belgian hare girl tomorrow I also have a male belgian hare X and a female lop


----------



## Bunny_Mommy

Leanne1990 said:


> I've just been approved by the RSPCA and I get to collect this beautiful white Belgian hare girl tomorrow I also have a male belgian hare X and a female lop View attachment 42060
> View attachment 42061
> View attachment 42062


OMG they are so gorgeous!


----------



## Leanne1990

Thankyou  I have a proper soft spot for Belgians I just had to rescue her, I rescued my lop from a a selling site she was being kept in a tiny cage fed on just pelettes with no human interaction her poops was minute she's done amazing in the 9months I've had her


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

I am in love with that Belgian!! I have never seen a white one. Now I want one! Please, please post tons of pictures of her ok?! Seriously! I need more pictures of that beauty!!


----------



## Leanne1990

I will she's beautiful isn't she  as soon as I saw her i just had to go see her straight away. I've only ever seen a couple white ones online in Belgian hare FB groups mainly based in America. I collect her in the afternoon then she's at the vets in the evening for a health check and rvhd2 vaccination


----------



## Lionheadloady

These are my three buns! Lola (broken blue) holland lop. Muffin (black) holland lop. And Bee (Lionhead). I am currently trying to bond them together!


----------



## Leanne1990

Lionheadloady said:


> These are my three buns! Lola (broken blue) holland lop. Muffin (black) holland lop. And Bee (Lionhead). I am currently trying to bond them together!


Awwe they're so cute!!


----------



## Bunny_Mommy

OMG, such beautiful baby bunnies! I love the black lop baby and the big, bright eyes.


----------



## rabbitlover2019

She is too sleepy today


----------



## Elizabella

Serena Von Pickles 
I believe she is a mini Rex- Agouti color.


----------



## Critterfan87

My two buns, Willow and Pippen

.


----------



## xtinab0920

My Gouda and Feta 

Gouda Bun and Feta Boo ??? https://imgur.com/gallery/XaTzYDG


----------



## Georgia_gogo

Faizah said:


> Heres my bunny, and share yours too!
> I am a fairly new bunny owner and I have to say I am absolutely in love with her.
> Her name is Lyla, and she's beautiful as you guys can see. I love to just sit and watch her run around and play, she's honestly the cutest :$
> View attachment 39777
> View attachment 39776


What a colour of your bunny!!!! Unique!

Mine is a female and called, Ruby but I’ ve never learned her name! I used to call her with different nicknames.. She’ s almost 7 years old and I got her from a pet shop when she was a little tiny thing... Since then I’ ve learned a lot for bunnies... before I didn’t know anything!! She is neutered and she doesn’t have her right eye.. she lost it by pasterella that caused an abscess in her eye when she was less than one year old!! About a week ago she recovered from a dental issue that also caused GI stasis.. thank god she is still with us, I guess from my reaction to save her!! I really scared that I was going to lose her that night! She wasn’ t eating or drinking anything and I feed her with syringe a mixture of her pellets and pineapple juice (i didn’ t have CC so I made that mixture to force feed her), later that day, at night she got worse, she wasn’ t even chew/swallow the mixture I was giving her and she was dizzy... I stayed with her all night awake and trying to feed her untill morning and waiting for the vet to open! Now she looks ok, she eats and drinks on her own and her poops look normal too but I still keep an eye on her....


----------



## rabbitlover2019

Georgia_gogo said:


> What a colour of your bunny!!!! Unique!
> 
> Mine is a female and called, Ruby but I’ ve never learned her name! I used to call her with different nicknames.. She’ s almost 7 years old and I got her from a pet shop when she was a little tiny thing... Since then I’ ve learned a lot for bunnies... before I didn’t know anything!! She is neutered and she doesn’t have her right eye.. she lost it by pasterella that caused an abscess in her eye when she was less than one year old!! About a week ago she recovered from a dental issue that also caused GI stasis.. thank god she is still with us, I guess from my reaction to save her!! I really scared that I was going to lose her that night! She wasn’ t eating or drinking anything and I feed her with syringe a mixture of her pellets and pineapple juice (i didn’ t have CC so I made that mixture to force feed her), later that day, at night she got worse, she wasn’ t even chew/swallow the mixture I was giving her and she was dizzy... I stayed with her all night awake and trying to feed her untill morning and waiting for the vet to open! Now she looks ok, she eats and drinks on her own and her poops look normal too but I still keep an eye on her....



It was very beautiful.
It's great that you love her in any situation.


----------



## raven123

I have Cloudtail who is a New Zealand and he is about two years old,






And this is Dawnpetal my mini rex who is a year old and had kits a few weeks ago,


----------



## tayler

rabbitlover2019 said:


> She is too sleepy today
> View attachment 42412


when my rabbit lays like that it scares me


----------



## rabbitlover2019

tayler said:


> when my rabbit lays like that it scares me


----------



## Jasminebunny

My 9 rabbits! 
( not all these pictures are recent , most are pics of them when they were babies)


----------



## Bunny123

This is Cruise (white) and Holland (brown) my 2 new 2 month old bunnies . Does anyone have any idea what breed they might be? I was told they are a cross breed but not sure what of  .


----------



## tayler

rabbitlover2019 said:


> View attachment 42437


question. im looking to get a longhair like this is it more difficult to care for one? my bun has like really short hair


----------



## rabbitlover2019

tayler said:


> question. im looking to get a longhair like this is it more difficult to care for one? my bun has like really short hair


No, Bunny is Bunny! Cute & lovely!


----------



## Bunny_Mommy

Bunny123 said:


> View attachment 42449
> 
> 
> View attachment 42451
> 
> View attachment 42452
> 
> 
> This is Cruise (white) and Holland (brown) my 2 new 2 month old bunnies . Does anyone have any idea what breed they might be? I was told they are a cross breed but not sure what of  .


OMG ❤❤

They are too cute to guess their breed. But seriously, a wild guess would be half Dutch, half Polish, Dwarf Hotot. or Netherland Dwarf. I say Dutch due to the pattern + size, but to me, they look a lot like Polish or even Dwarf Hotot. Good Lord, they are cuteeee


----------



## ChrisNH

Davin, my little Netherland Dwarf


----------



## Orrin

We have six rabbits and you probably don't want to see them all; so, I'll only post a picture of the one who is the prettiest, Alfie.


----------



## Bunny123

Bunny_Mommy said:


> OMG ❤❤
> 
> They are too cute to guess their breed. But seriously, a wild guess would be half Dutch, half Polish, Dwarf Hotot. or Netherland Dwarf. I say Dutch due to the pattern + size, but to me, they look a lot like Polish or even Dwarf Hotot. Good Lord, they are cuteeee



Thank you for the reply! Cruise does have little black eyebrows so maybe there is some dwarf hotot I wasnt sure if they were dwarf rabbits but they do seem soooo small but I wasnt sure if it was just the age.


----------



## Bunny_Mommy

Orrin said:


> View attachment 42456
> View attachment 42455
> We have six rabbits and you probably don't want to see them all; so, I'll only post a picture of the one who is the prettiest, Alfie.


We DEFINITELY would love to see them all❤ Never too many cute bunnies! Darn, she is a beauty-- love that pattern, and rarely see it.


----------



## rabbitlover2019

Orrin said:


> View attachment 42456
> View attachment 42455
> We have six rabbits and you probably don't want to see them all; so, I'll only post a picture of the one who is the prettiest, Alfie.


So Cute!


----------



## Sarah alford

This is my little bud hedwig 16 week old dwarf


----------



## A & B

Here's my two, Bugs and Evie! Evie isn't as photogenic as Bugs is so I don't have nearly as many pictures of her as I do him.


----------



## Buttercup808

Aloha from Hawaii! I have two buns. Butters is a male Lionhead, 2 yrs old. And Luna-Bella is a female Holland Lop, 3 months old. Luna looks just like Muffin, gray on the bottom of the feet too! BTW, Butters is neutered


----------



## Justina

Here's my little baby


----------



## Mariam+Theo

This is my sweet little 2 year old Theo! He looks so fat in all of these pictures ! It was right before a big shed so he lost all of his fluffy fur. He hates posing for pictures! He never wants to stay still!


----------



## Imbrium

Orrin said:


> We have six rabbits and you probably don't want to see them all


I think you've forgotten who you're talking to


----------



## Bunny_Mommy

Theo said:


> This is my sweet little 2 year old Theo! He looks so fat in all of these pictures ! It was right before a big shed so he lost all of his fluffy fur. He hates posing for pictures! He never wants to stay still!
> View attachment 42507
> View attachment 42508
> View attachment 42510


Awwww cute little freckled-Rex(?) bunny❤ haha, it is literally impossible to get a bunny to pose for pictures.

I love Theo's color and pattern-- he looks sweet and curious


----------



## rabbitlover2019

No Comment


----------



## RedDiamondDawn

This is my 6 1/2 month old Baby Belle.
She is the sweetest bun and loves her daily raisin!
She is a chestnut VM.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Bunny_Mommy said:


> Awwww cute little freckled-Rex(?) bunny❤ haha, it is literally impossible to get a bunny to pose for pictures.
> 
> I love Theo's color and pattern-- he looks sweet and curious


Yes he is a Mini Rex. And thanks! I love him so much, even though he is lots of trouble!


----------



## Bunny_Mommy

Haha, I bet. From my experience, Rex bunnies manage to be some of the most destructive, yet sweetest rabbits-- like Storm:


----------



## jess24rose

Thes are my bunnies the white one is luna and the darker one is Freddy
.


----------



## Lenka

Betty Cooper, she is Netherland dwarf


----------



## Elizabella

Orrin said:


> View attachment 42456
> View attachment 42455
> We have six rabbits and you probably don't want to see them all; so, I'll only post a picture of the one who is the prettiest, Alfie.


I want to see them all!


----------



## Mommy-of-Tenoch

This is Tenoch! He is a small. Rabbit but in his own mind he is huge.


----------



## Bunnymami0906

These are my babies, Ollie (Holland lop) and Mona (BEW but no idea what breed)


----------



## rabbitlover2019

She is my love!


----------



## Spectacles

This is one of my two lovely bunnies, her name is tonto and she is about 4 months we think, she’s a rescue so anyone if has any idea what you think she is it would be very helpful. She weighs about 1.3kg and is very slim and small


----------



## Bunny_Mommy

rabbitlover2019 said:


> She is my love!
> View attachment 42537


OMG, how can anything this cute exist?? Lionhead mix?


----------



## rabbitlover2019

Bunny_Mommy said:


> OMG, how can anything this cute exist?? Lionhead mix?


I don't really know what breed it is my Bunny. Can you help to Figure out?


----------



## Lenka

ChrisNH said:


> View attachment 42454
> Davin, my little Netherland Dwarf


So cute!!!


----------



## CarrieBun

this is Bee


----------



## CarrieBun

this is luna


----------



## CarrieBun

and this is Charlie


----------



## CarrieBun

Bunny_Mommy said:


> Haha, I bet. From my experience, Rex bunnies manage to be some of the most destructive, yet sweetest rabbits-- like Storm:View attachment 42525


I agree, my rex has dug up our carpet and had the wallpaper off the walls as soon as you leave the room, but she is the most gentle and sweetest little thing


----------



## CarrieBun

Elizabella said:


> I want to see them all!


Me too!


----------



## CarrieBun

rabbitlover2019 said:


> She is my love!
> View attachment 42537


----------



## Lenka

CarrieBun said:


> View attachment 42568
> this is luna


What breed is your bunny?


----------



## Lenka

B0nb0n said:


> This are our almost 2 years old does Nethies Bobon (Lynx) and Momo (blue otter).
> They are
> View media item 9665


Omg! I follow you on YouTube ! Your bunnies are beautiful.


----------



## Bunny_Mommy

rabbitlover2019 said:


> I don't really know what breed it is my Bunny. Can you help to Figure out?


Sure, can you please post more pictures of her, or perhaps a thread for more opinions? Darn, she cute


----------



## Baybeemon

My baby girl when she is 8 month old.


----------



## CarrieBun

Lenka said:


> What breed is your bunny?


I'm not quite sure as she is from a pet shop and they didn't specify what breed she is.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

My girl Harvey, snoozing next to me. Love how she tucked her toes under me!


----------



## Erika Malady

My (new) beautiful 8 week old Holland lop Bleu


----------



## Jasminebunny

I forgot cookie , and cookie , sorry . 
Heres a pic


----------



## rabbitlover2019

Daily naps!


----------



## Tangerine

Baybeemon said:


> My baby girl when she is 8 month old.


Beautiful


----------



## KritterKam

Our two bunnies are from the local shelter. They live with 4 guinea pigs!
Kylo and Koso are our bunnies.

http://bark-9.com/KRITTER.html


----------



## KritterKam

Whiterabbitrage said:


> View attachment 42592
> My girl Harvey, snoozing next to me. Love how she tucked her toes under me!



so cute!


----------



## rabbitlover2019

Tonight


----------



## rabbitlover2019




----------



## Lumibun

Lumi Looking his best.


----------



## Tangerine

rabbitlover2019 said:


> Tonight View attachment 42801


Beautiful


----------



## Tangerine

A


Lumibun said:


> View attachment 42804
> View attachment 42805
> Lumi Looking his best.


Adorable


----------



## Tangerine

Lumibun said:


> View attachment 42804
> View attachment 42805
> Lumi Looking his best.


Adorable


----------



## Bunnymami0906

KritterKam said:


> View attachment 42800
> 
> Our two bunnies are from the local shelter. They live with 4 guinea pigs!
> Kylo and Koso are our bunnies.
> 
> http://bark-9.com/KRITTER.html


Adorable!! What breed is your white bunny? It looks just like mine.


----------



## rabbitlover2019




----------



## 24hatgirl

My gorgeous little sweets


----------



## 24hatgirl

My gorgeous little sweets


----------



## rabbitlover2019




----------



## cosmoluna

cosmo is my tri-color buck and luna is my black and brown doe （╹◡╹）♡


----------



## EDM

These are my 2 dwarf bunnies Dingle and Cinnabun.


----------



## rabbitlover2019




----------



## rabbitlover2019

Mmmmm


----------



## Jasminebunny

rabbitlover2019 said:


> View attachment 42949


Omg , ur bunnie is SO adorablee! 
Here's my bunnies! 
(some of them , i don't have picture of all of them on my computer )


----------



## Crystal2020

This Chase


----------



## Crystal2020




----------



## Anita Puglisevich

This is Gordie
She's a Lion head
I have had her for 2 years now.
Never fixed her as she is on her own.
But she has 3 cages to run around in, and I let her out every day in a closed of part of the room.


----------



## Bribunny77

These are my bunnies Bandit and Kookie. I have had Kookie for about 5 months and Bandit for only about a week. They are both rescues.

Bandit:



Kookie:


----------



## Lois south

Faizah said:


> Heres my bunny, and share yours too!
> I am a fairly new bunny owner and I have to say I am absolutely in love with her.
> Her name is Lyla, and she's beautiful as you guys can see. I love to just sit and watch her run around and play, she's honestly the cutest :$
> View attachment 39777
> View attachment 39776


Omgosh your rabbit is spectacular I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Lois south

This is my Cinnabun. He's got blue eyes and white, brown and dark brown furs


----------



## rabbitlover2019

Its cold...


----------



## rabbitlover2019

She is totally free roam. No pees no poops


----------



## rabbitlover2019




----------



## Jennbee73

My bun Holly  She is 15 weeks old. She has an indoor bunny hutch and she roams the house freely every day. She’s litter trained and a real sweetheart.


----------



## Jasminebunny

Jasminebunny said:


> Omg , ur bunnie is SO adorablee!
> Here's my bunnies!
> (some of them , i don't have picture of all of them on my computer ) View attachment 43425
> View attachment 43426
> View attachment 43427
> View attachment 43428


Their names are , jasmine , cookie , peanut , blueberry , pickles , cinnabun , willow , and last ( out of the pictures and btw they are about 6 months by now!) my brothers rabbit , snowwy ! ( cause he's all white!)


----------



## rabbitlover2019

Mm


----------



## Rsjm

These are my my babies, hoppy (almost 9yo black/grey lop) and holly (7+ white lop, just passed away)


----------



## Catlyn

Here is my French lop boy named Musti, who is turning 9months old on october 31.

Here he's perching on a stump.

Over here he's taking a break from being antsy. He's super curious!


----------



## Morgan Mayon




----------



## Morgan Mayon

Here are my bunnies. hope you guys like them.


----------



## cuhurun

The top photo is Tiny, my two year old Netherlands dwarf.
And the second is Tiny holding hands with his year and a half old girlfriend, Snowdrop...
they're completely inseparable as they love each other so much and also have 5 amazing children, 3 boys and 2 girls.
Although they spend a lot of time gnawing, happily reshaping and altering the wooden interior of my log home, I wouldn't want to be without any of them, that's for sure !


----------



## Melmo

I don’t know if anyone else has a issue with their kitty wanting to stay with their bunnies or not but Loki LOVES to cuddle with and groom my bunnies. Even the babies. He does not try to play with them in anyway. He just loves laying with them.


----------



## rabbitlover2019

My bunny's sister and brothers.


----------



## rabbitlover2019

Bun Bun


----------



## rabbitlover2019

My bunny only sleeps on heights at night , so i made this for her.


----------



## Melmo

rabbitlover2019 said:


> My bunny's sister and brothers.
> View attachment 43685
> View attachment 43686
> View attachment 43687
> View attachment 43688
> View attachment 43689
> View attachment 43690
> View attachment 43691
> View attachment 43692


What breed are your bunnies? They are beyond cute.


----------



## rabbitlover2019

Melmo said:


> What breed are your bunnies? They are beyond cute.


She is mixed. 
see here: https://www.rabbitsonline.net/threads/what-breed-is-my-daughter.95621/


----------



## Morgan Mayon

Here is my rabbit. Her Name is Dora.


----------



## Rosy

this is my little boy, Prince. He sadly passed away recently...


----------



## Lynnette Cyparski

Here's my grandbun Moose. She got her name before we found out she was not a buck. Love her to pieces.


----------



## Lynnette Cyparski

Melmo said:


> I don’t know if anyone else has a issue with their kitty wanting to stay with their bunnies or not but Loki LOVES to cuddle with and groom my bunnies. Even the babies. He does not try to play with them in anyway. He just loves laying with them.



When Our grandbun comes to the house one of our cats, Penny, loves to hang with her. Our other cat, Benjamin Franklin, wants nada to do with the bun.


----------



## amylynne61473

rabbitlover2019 said:


> My bunny's sister and brothers.
> View attachment 43685
> View attachment 43686
> View attachment 43687
> View attachment 43688
> View attachment 43689
> View attachment 43690
> View attachment 43691
> View attachment 43692


----------



## amylynne61473

Cadbury top photo Pookey and Reese snuggles in the bottom Gotta find photo of my lop Dobby to post next


----------



## lgwood

rabbitlover2019 said:


> She is my love!
> View attachment 42537



Oh stop it please! I can't handle the cuteness 

Your rabbit is very unique and super adorable, I am jealous (keep posting photos though).


----------



## Kathleen McLeod

Hi I’m both new to this forum and to keeping rabbits! The top pic is Coco and other 2 are of same rabbit Toffee. I previously had guinea pigs in fact still have one who is enjoying all the attention! We are totally in love and their wee characters are starting to shine through!


----------



## fiver_dimples

Hello! I'm new here ^^ these are my bunnies Fiver (White one) and Dimples (Grey one), I got them 133 days ago from a breeder. She gave me the wrong bunny by accident which was the white one, but honestly I could care less. I'd love any bunny!


----------



## Melmo

This is my big boy Thumper. Not sure what he is but he is a big guy. He is super sweet. Although he has me truly confused right now. Yesterday I separated my baby Bun Buns. Boys in one enclosure and girls in another. He is trying to hump the boys. Have I made a big mistake sexing my Buns? Is this normal? I have him closed off from them for the moment until I figure this out. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Melmo

My babies turned eight weeks old on November 24. I know it’s time to find them forever homes but I am terrified they will not be loved and cared for the way we do. I have never been so stressed but I cannot keep ten bunnies. Their fresh food alone is ten bucks every other day. How can I make sure they go to a home they deserve? I DO NOT want my babies stuck in a cage and ignored.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Apollo, my Rex rabbit. The first picture was when he was in the shelter, the second where he stays now.


----------



## rabbitlover2019




----------



## DonMoore

I had just gotten him on Monday and he's 5 weeks old


----------



## Mehidk

I am so late to this game! I absolutely love ALL the bunnies in here. They are all gorgeous, adorable, cute, and beautiful! Here is my lady Trixie. No idea what her breed is, so she's just a mutt/mixed breed lol.

I'm learning that she's quite spunky. I'm grateful that our bond continues to grow, even though we've only adopted her about 2 months ago. She's learned to trust enough to let me hold her for a few, and snuggled with us on the bed the other night for the first time. My heart is more full of love ever since she's come into my life.


----------



## rabbitlover2019

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Orrin

I hope my vet doesn't mind my borrowing the picture taken at her office. So far, this is the best shot we've gotten of our pedigreed Flemmie, Robbie, 10½-months old, 15-pounds.


----------



## bunnylove2024

my baby girl fritz! the best pic of her...


----------



## eacartmell1000

My lionhead had babies Tues. 28th. Hope they strive and do well. So far so good!


----------



## Lenka

So sweet


rabbitlover2019 said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...
> View attachment 44895
> View attachment 44896
> View attachment 44897
> View attachment 44898


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

Oh my goodness! All of these bunnies are beautiful!! (I did research on what breeds my rabbits are and I might be wrong, but this is what I found.)

Here is my one year old male Sable Point Lionhead named Lincoln:








Here is my six month old female Broken Siamese Sable named Lucina:


----------



## Morgan Madoka

This is Haru.


----------



## Morgan Madoka

Morgan Madoka said:


> This is Haru.


----------



## eacartmell1000

The information I got from the web said that lionhead rabbits usually have 2 to 4 kits, the average is 4. I first thought she had 5, then discovered 6, and now I've determined that there's 7! All doing well. Could she have been cross bred therefore the possibility of giving birth to more than 4? Any knowledge would be appreciated. The gray is momma and the "chocolate" is the buck. He had ears that stayed straight up when he was young but lopped after while. She was opposite, her ears were down and finally stood up. Crazy!


----------



## Mariam+Theo

eacartmell1000 said:


> The information I got from the web said that lionhead rabbits usually have 2 to 4 kits, the average is 4. I first thought she had 5, then discovered 6, and now I've determined that there's 7! All doing well. Could she have been cross bred therefore the possibility of giving birth to more than 4? Any knowledge would be appreciated. The gray is momma and the "chocolate" is the buck. He had ears that stayed straight up when he was young but lopped after while. She was opposite, her ears were down and finally stood up. Crazy!View attachment 44975
> View attachment 44976
> View attachment 44975
> View attachment 44976
> View attachment 44975
> View attachment 44976


Cute! It is normal to have different amounts of kits in each litter, but they do sound like they are mixes because of their ears.


----------



## brynn dokter

This is my 9 month holland lop, Basil!


----------



## Brie Prsnk




----------



## Joanne Armstrong




----------



## Joanne Armstrong

Sorry don't know why it posted same pic loads of times


----------



## Katiehb

My 15 pound Bigfoot.


----------



## Jurisfiction

Marlowe!


----------



## Donna Standar

DonMoore said:


> View attachment 44423
> I had just gotten him on Monday and he's 5 weeks old


Isn't he still nursing? Seems pretty young to remove from mom


----------



## Donna Standar

brynn dokter said:


> This is my 9 month holland lop, Basil!View attachment 45061
> View attachment 45060
> View attachment 45059


Omg so adorable!


----------



## bunnylove2024

Your rabbits are so cute! I'll have to get my other 5 on her as well!


----------



## Morgan Madoka

I posted Haru already but I recently rescued a 7 week old baby bun her name is Mei


----------



## Binky4eva

Bunny heaven


----------



## Binky4eva

Sambuca and Bailey


----------



## Binky4eva

Cointreau


----------



## Binky4eva

Malibu


----------



## Binky4eva

Kahlua


----------



## laranhomes

2.5 months old Ella


----------



## rabbitlover2019




----------



## rabbitlover2019




----------



## bunnylove2024

here are 4 other babies of mine I have one more too but I'm working on his picture! oreo, fizz, nova, and Kiah!


----------



## Peneloppythebun

So cute!!!!!


----------



## Peneloppythebun

CarrieBun said:


> View attachment 42566
> this is Bee


Awhhhh!!!!! So cute!


----------



## Peneloppythebun

Erika Malady said:


> My (new) beautiful 8 week old Holland lop Bleu


She’s so cute!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny




----------



## bunnylove2024

ILoveMyJerseyWooly said:


> View attachment 52033
> View attachment 52034
> View attachment 52035
> View attachment 52036


Soooooo cute!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

bunnylove2024 said:


> Soooooo cute!


thank you!


----------



## Donna Standar

Omg so stinking cute!!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Donna Standar said:


> Omg so stinking cute!!



Thank you!


----------



## Joanne Armstrong

My mum's new rabbit Missy


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Joanne Armstrong said:


> My mum's new rabbit Missy



She's so cute!


----------



## spedlif




----------



## spedlif

spedlif said:


> View attachment 52096


This is my bunny, Caramel I've been told he's a lionhead but I think he's also mixed with dutch


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

spedlif said:


> This is my bunny, Caramel I've been told he's a lionhead but I think he's also mixed with dutch



He's definitely a lionhead-dutch mix. He's super cute!


----------

